# Catch your fursona



## Marius Merganser (Jan 27, 2019)

If someone wanted to catch/trap your fursona, what kind of bait would they need to use?

A plain cheese-steak or a bag of Skittles is probably enough for Marius.


----------



## 1234554321 (Jan 27, 2019)

A loaded shotgun, so I can finally blow my goddamn fucking brains out and be done with this putrid miserable world

Lol just kidding

A quality milk chocolate bar. I love chocolate


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 27, 2019)

Wherever there's bugs, anything goes. Too much hungry, too less smartness


----------



## Pogo (Jan 27, 2019)

Lets me think, what sort of bait would work on a cat? Fish? Probably fish. Yea a fish. And cash.


----------



## Clippit (Jan 27, 2019)

hmm... cake probably, of any kind, especially if it's covered in chocolate, cream, mousse or something nice and sweet looking


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 27, 2019)

Shiny's


----------



## Deathless (Jan 27, 2019)

a record deal


----------



## Keefur (Jan 27, 2019)

A wolly mammoth in a tar pit gets me every time.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 27, 2019)

Just use a simple net. Easy.


----------



## ash♤Feliz (Jan 28, 2019)

a cheesy romance novel and a strawberry milkshake and you got your self a bird


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 28, 2019)

Gold...and chickens


----------



## foussiremix (Jan 28, 2019)

Vanilla milk

Cherie would fall for it immediatly


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 28, 2019)

For Mareena (Narwhal): someone needing help would attract her over
For Threska (Ibis): A pile of TRAAASSSHHHH


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 28, 2019)

mareenaicefin said:


> For Threska (Ibis): A pile of TRAAASSSHHHH


I can relate


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 28, 2019)

you seen my new Ibis??


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 28, 2019)

mareenaicefin said:


> you seen my new Ibis??


I haven't actually :y


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 28, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> I haven't actually :y


TRRRRAAASHHHHH
www.furaffinity.net: Threska - Anthro Ibis - Ref Sheet by mareenaicefin


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 28, 2019)

mareenaicefin said:


> TRRRRAAASHHHHH
> www.furaffinity.net: Threska - Anthro Ibis - Ref Sheet by mareenaicefin


:0

Cool art. And trash, reminds me of me


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 28, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> :0
> 
> Cool art. And trash, reminds me of me


I guess I'll see you round the tip then


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Ravofox (Jan 28, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> :0
> 
> Cool art. And trash, reminds me of me





mareenaicefin said:


> I guess I'll see you round the tip then



Come to think of it, us foxes like trash too. We could have a furmeet at the dump!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 28, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Come to think of it, us foxes like trash too. We could have a furmeet at the dump!


If there's booze count me in


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sakara likes him a cut of wild horse flank. Wouldn't be too hard to lure him with some.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 28, 2019)

Fries. Or cash.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 28, 2019)

Just write something like "Happiness in a box" or "Depression in a box" and you'll have him in no time.


----------



## Universe (Jan 28, 2019)

18 boxes of pizza


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Jan 28, 2019)

a photo of a hunky honey badger man and some toast with a honey spread will do the trick. "am a simple woman, see bara, i like"


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 28, 2019)

Holding one of my best friends hostage


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Jan 28, 2019)

Unopened bottle of Jägermeister


----------



## Tyno (Jan 28, 2019)

A dragon for my sona of course!
Now mostly becuase people think he's a dragon smuggler.
Of course i won't tell you how to catch Tyno. Nexus might be watching and taking notes.


----------



## Uathúil (Jan 28, 2019)

Easy. Gerard Way, Brendon Urie, Pete Wentz, and Tyler Joseph. Throw it some french fries, a good book, chocolate, or maybe a sketchbook and that's a surefire way to catch my fursona!

Really any of the above would work.


----------



## Munch D. Terelli (Jan 29, 2019)

Frankly, anything edible would do, though she might accidentally eat the trap as well.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Jan 30, 2019)

Designer handbags on clearance


----------



## Tyll'a (Feb 1, 2019)

Number one way to catch a Tyll'a?  Threaten his family and you've got yourself a fight with a very angry Tyll'a.


----------



## Simo (Feb 1, 2019)

Watermelon and a BAD FOX is all it takes really...


----------



## idkthough120 (Feb 1, 2019)

c-catnip... or something..


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 1, 2019)

To catch me you would need either a plane, video games, memes, or guns
0w0


----------



## Simo (Feb 1, 2019)

23R0 said:


> To catch me you would need either a plane, video games, memes, or guns
> 0w0



Will an Atari 2600 and 20 cartridges work?


----------



## 23R0 (Feb 1, 2019)

Simo said:


> Will an Atari 2600 and 20 cartridges work?


Yes, I love retro games uwu


----------



## mustelidcreature (Feb 2, 2019)

the sweet release of death

or taco bell

either works


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 4, 2019)

Most kinds of new technology would work.

Honestly, strange video game controllers would be the best lure.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 6, 2019)

Items needed:
2 Flashlights

Instructions:
1: Place flashlights parallel to eachother, and facing the same direction
2: Turn them on
3: Wait (preferably from a safe distance)


----------



## Glairdron (Feb 6, 2019)

Gold.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 6, 2019)

Yell, “prey just chillin our here!”


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Feb 6, 2019)

tiddy


----------



## Aika the manokit (Feb 16, 2019)

Booze... Like real Irish whiskey


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Feb 16, 2019)

Anything that can be used for mischievous purposes, as my fursona likes to cause mischief. Although he might just take the trap XD


----------



## KitWulf (Feb 17, 2019)

Frogs.  
Kit adores frogs, having to stop and ogle/pick them up


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 17, 2019)

Probably put salt on his tail to trap him or put a bag of nachos on the ground.


----------

